# 2012 over before it started



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

See you guys in 2013. 

For those that know, my crash last April took its toll. I finally got half of my body MRI'ed 2 weeks ago. (Both knees, left hip, right shoulder).

I have a torn labrum in my left hip and one in my right shoulder. These two injuries were done at the time of the accident. 

They have been nagging me for the past 9 months. While the shoulder doesn't bother me much the hip really started to flare up this fall and it forced me off the bike.

The real kicker is(and what is going to cancel 2012) is I blew out my left ACL on December 28th. Its a complete tear and some meniscus damage as well (pretty normal after blowing out the ACL). 

Anyways it looks like surgery will be done on the 24th. I will get the hip done this year too, not sure when, but I know I can't do the knee and hip at the same time. So it looks like a soft year for me. At least I can swim. 

I was really hoping to make the Super Bowl Sunday ride up Hamilton, but I won't be there. At least not on a bike. Maybe I will drive support. 

If anyone has a trainer I could borrow for a few months that would really help a lot. I am currently riding around the neighborhood, but after surgery it will take a while before I can go outside. 

Happy New Year !!!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear this.. rest, heal, come back strong!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I feel your pain. That sucks. :frown2:
.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Find a good sports oriented physical therapist who is knowledgeable about cycling. Check with the local universities to see if they have a school/club bicycle team and see who they use for a physical therapist. If they don't have a PT that they use regularly, find out who the athletic teams use as the team orthopedist and check with the orthopedist as to whom they recommend for physical therapy. I would do that NOW because starting a physical therapy program BEFORE surgery often helps bring you back quicker than waiting until after your surgeries.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear and good luck. But as HIPCHIP suggests, find a good sports PT and get to work now. Mine was fantastic. It took months for me to recover, but without his help I'd probably still be crawling around.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Healing vibes out to you!!


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the wishes and advice. 

I almost have full range of motion back, I can straighten my leg, but I still have a little limp. Working on getting ti back to "normal" before surgery. 

I am riding around the flats of Atherton with flat pedals. Its kind of annoying, but at the same time enjoyable to just pedal around. 

I just want to get it done with so I can move forward. The waiting is the worst part. 

Back in the pool for the first time in 2 years. The water is very relaxing and enjoyable for now. Today will be day 6 in a row in the pool. Amazingly yesterday I was able to match my fastest times from 2 years ago. Go figure.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your injuries, best of luck with your recovery. Swimming sounds like a really good idea to me. You could even try water aerobics - you'd likely be the only male in the class! I'd share my own "injury" story to cheer you up, but it is too humiliating to air in public.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

UK<
OH no, maybe on super bowl Sunday you can share. 

ACL was nothing hero-ish. I was playing soccer. Amazing how many people blow ACL's playing soccer. I never saw it playing all the way through high school and into college. Now it happens all the time. It makes me wonder the % it happens on turf, as mine did.

Surgery has been moved to the 7th. So I am thinking about getting some slicks for the mt. bike and doing the climb. Anyone have any 29er slicks I can borrow?


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey Al,

rough time, at least now you are moving forward. Be good to see you out there again.

Jos


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Is this April Fools? Simply, simply unbelievable. What are you gonna do man? Aside from heavy drinking?? 

fc


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Jos.

I made it out on the bike and got up over Jefferson on Saturday and then went down Canada and back. I am going to be able to ride a little up until surgery, I don't see myself doing any massive climbing. I might give Hamilton a go 2 days before surgery though. 

Francois,
Unfortunately no joke. I was really getting excited to finally learning some trails. 

It will be a mix of riding, swimming and weight lifting up until surgery and then following rehab to the letter. My pity party and excessive drinking is over.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been in your shoes before and I'm glad that you have a positive mentality.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

heythorp said:


> See you guys in 2013.
> 
> For those that know, my crash last April took its toll. I finally got half of my body MRI'ed 2 weeks ago. (Both knees, left hip, right shoulder).
> 
> ...





heythorp said:


> Thanks Jos.
> 
> I made it out on the bike and got up over Jefferson on Saturday and then went down Canada and back. I am going to be able to ride a little up until surgery, I don't see myself doing any massive climbing. I might give Hamilton a go 2 days before surgery though.
> 
> ...


Wow; sorry to hear about your injuries.


I'm still recovering from neck fusion surgery from last Sept. Currently, I'm just doing laps about my neighborhood. I'm up to eight miles per ride  .

I just finished my first week back at work as well.


Good luck with your recovery :thumbsup: !


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

*Watch out. here i come*

Can you hear the sound of my tires coming up behind you?

Having some issues embedding the clip. Click on pic.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

heythorp said:


> Can you hear the sound of my tires coming up behind you?
> 
> Having some issues embedding the clip. Click on pic.


Dumb question: Are you on a recumbent lifecycle?

How does that cadence feel? Easy? Moderate? hard as heck?


How's your recovery been?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Dumb question: Are you on a recumbent lifecycle?
> 
> How does that cadence feel? Easy? Moderate? hard as heck?
> 
> ...


I guess this is a good question to give a full update to. 

The short answer is, what you saw was 12 seconds of 10 minutes of me pedaling just like that. It was moderately difficult. You can hear me breathing pretty good. Its not a cardio work out, its the mental ability to trust everything will be O.K. The machine did not even turn on with my cadence (yes lifecyle recumbent). It was very slow and deliberate. '


Long Story:

Surgery was Feb 7. 
Dr. Orders. No weight baring for 2 weeks. This alone scared off the 2 PT places I was working with and both became very conservative with me during the first "2" weeks. 

10 days post op I had my stitches removed and was told I could bare weight and move ahead with PT as the PT saw fit. 

That was last friday the 17th. Waking out of the Dr. office I started to put weight on the foot. The foot actually hurt from not baring weight for 10 days. 

The weekend came and went with more weight baring as I could do. Then Monday came.

Monday I went to PT and told them I was cleared for full PT. Guy 1 ( i am dealing with 2 clinics) went to work and massaged the leg and really loosened it up. 

Tuesday: I walked 2 miles and by the end I no longer needed my crutches (this was outdoors on the sidewalks). later that night the leg wad very fatigued.

Wednesday: I woke up and stood on the leg without brace or crutches without much thought. This is a big deal. I went to PT to guy 2. He was amazed I was walking without crutches. I was only wearing the brace because I had to be out in public and wanted to protect myself. At this point I had opened it up to 90 degrees. At PT we did a lot of things, but this day I was able to do 2 backwards revolutions on the bike. Doesn't sound like a lot right? well wrong, this was extremely difficult and my nephew asked why I didn't do a 3rd. I just couldn't.

Thursday: Got up did my exercises everything was OK but very fatigued from the day before. At some point I said you know my range of motion is OK i think i might be able to drive. FYI Left knee and I drive a manual. Well to my surprise I could get in the car and my foot on top of the clutch and around the neighborhood I went. I was astonished. My freedom back!


Friday: Ummm well you saw the results in the previous post. I went to PT we did some warm up and a few new exercises and then off to the bike. At first I could not do a forward revolution. I knew I would be able to from the feeling I was getting but I was being patient. I went forward as far as I could and then did 5 backwards revolutions. Then forward, then backwards for 5. After the third backwards set of 5 I push the forward revolution through. It took a good effort. again not pain but amazing amount of effort. After it went through once it continued and for 10 minutes I pedaled at the cadence you see above. Its slow, deliberate and awkward, but boy did it make me happy. I was the annoying guy at the clinic making sure all of the PT saw what I was doing. 17 days post op I have full revolution. I can't be happier especially since my Dr. took a conservative route with no weight baring for 2 weeks (ending up being 10 days)

Tomorrow I will be heading to the Y to see if i can do 20-30 minutes. 

I can tell you I was really discouraged the first 5 days post op. I was extremely active prior to surgery and being told to do nothing for 2 weeks I was not happy. I was wondering if I had made a mistake, but in 4 short days I am happy with all of my decisions at this point. 

PT Thoughts:
I am working with 2 different people and they have different ideas. Most are the same as to what you would read online, but they differ from each other here and there. 

So many will tell you to do the PT and make sure you follow the PT verbatim. I for one am not. Days I got to PT are extremely difficult and fatiguing so I don't do much more than what I do at the clinic. I also am on my feet a lot more than I am "supposed" to be. So that fatigues the leg too, which in turn keeps me from the normal structure of PT. One PT guys says, yes walk as much as you can and don't worry about the normal structure of PT. The other says, wow hold back on the walking a bit and combine the two. 

They both tell me to avoid impact movements (running, jumping) and falls. Everything I am doing will not endanger the graft. So at this point I am working on my ROM and getting strength back on the leg. 

Each day the leg is stronger and the limp becomes less. I can now stand full weight on the leg and even walk up stairs. Although be it slowly. 

Hoping by the end of the weekend more simple movements are easy again. Its such a joy to put a shoe on again without working for it.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

heythorp said:


> I guess this is a good question to give a full update to.
> 
> The short answer is, what you saw was 12 seconds of 10 minutes of me pedaling just like that. It was moderately difficult. You can hear me breathing pretty good. Its not a cardio work out, its the mental ability to trust everything will be O.K. The machine did not even turn on with my cadence (yes lifecyle recumbent). It was very slow and deliberate. '
> 
> ...


ACL takes some time to heal! Everyone is different but would you like to go through the operation again?

One word of advise coming from a guy that actually had a full torn ACL "graphed from a cadaver" and both Meniscus reconstructed, please don't force the issue!!!!!

You will just have more down time!!!! Listen to your body.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Supra,

To be honest I am not forcing anything. All of my "big" steps have been done with the PT standing next to me. My more conservative PT even told me to take it up a notch. 

I am well aware about how long everything is going to take to heal and integrate into my body and I plan on being extremely conservative about it when I will start certain activities again (i.e. soccer, will wait a year). 

I had no meniscus tear to repair or any other damage to the knee. I was very lucky, as when you blow your your ACL its very common to have other injuries that need repair. 

I also have had zero pain. This is the part that amazes me the most. I have not taken one pain killer, not because the pain was bearable, but because I just haven't had any. 

5 days post op I said to myself, there is no way I would do this surgery again, now I definitely would with how my recovery is going.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

*Try not to laugh.*

<center> 
<a href="https://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/knee/?action=view&current=photo.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c76/heythorp/knee/photo.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>
</center>

So I have been on the stationary for about a week now. On Monday I was cleared to add resistance. I held a whopping 86 watts for 30 minutes yesterday. 

I pushed it to 116 for 4 minutes at the end of my session. The difference was amazing. 


Tuesday marked the 3 week post op.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I currently have a Labral Tear in my right shoulder from avoiding crashing (bike slid sideways withe enough force to peel both tires off the rims). Currently I am delaying surgery til after the season so I can race. Thanks for posting its good to know what is ahead of me it sounds tough but at least it will just be my arm.

Hope you heal quick.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

heythorp said:


> <center>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did generate prior to surgery?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey 32, I was going to hold off too, but I had no racing in mind this year. Just wanted to do a few things. However, I decided to get it over with. 

Tomorrow I have an appointment with another ortho for my torn labrum in my right shoulder. If it needs to be done, I am going to try and double up on this and get it done soon. It only bothers me after an hour or so on the bike. Its kind of annoying because riding is the only thing that bothers it. I can lift weights, do pull ups and pretty much everything else. 

Will give you an update on what he thinks. Oh I guess the MRI report says partial detachment not a tear.


CDA, I have no idea what my 30 minute threshold was pre injury. But I really hope it was more than this 

Speaking of. Hey Mark how long would it take to climb OLH if the rider weighed 165 and put out 86 watts? 
HA


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

heythorp said:


> Speaking of. Hey Mark how long would it take to climb OLH if the rider weighed 165 and put out 86 watts?
> HA


About 75 minutes (using a simple linear estimate), or more likely FOREVER.

Sorry to hear about your medical issues this year. It sounds like you are making good progress on the road to recovery.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I have decided to hold off on mine til at least after the track season. it will mean no cross if I do it then but my goals were much more in the road/track season. I'm lucky that the pain is bareable for track and crits and really only hurts when I am on the bike over and hour.

Keep us updated and I wish speeady healing for you.



heythorp said:


> Hey 32, I was going to hold off too, but I had no racing in mind this year. Just wanted to do a few things. However, I decided to get it over with.
> 
> Tomorrow I have an appointment with another ortho for my torn labrum in my right shoulder. If it needs to be done, I am going to try and double up on this and get it done soon. It only bothers me after an hour or so on the bike. Its kind of annoying because riding is the only thing that bothers it. I can lift weights, do pull ups and pretty much everything else.
> 
> ...


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

*More Updates*

Put in a pretty good effort at "spin class" today. 45 minutes at a tempo "effort". 

I am going to spin class because it is the best fit I can get right now and those bikes are not available any other time. 

The key here is, I was at my true saddle height. 


Saw the ortho for my shoulder. He said lets do some PT and see what happens. The shoulder is way more complex than I knew. I give this guy a lot of credit. Even though he was way behind in his schedule he literally went through the entire structure of the shoulder with me. Then explained to me my issues. 

Did you know the rotator cuff was a group of tendons? I always envisioned it more like a hip socket, but that is not the case. 

The shoulder is a ball and more of a flat plate. The rotator cuff is what holds the ball at the end of your arm against the plate. 


Anyways, we are adding to my PT and see what happens. I clearly also have some damage from pre crash.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

*quick update*

Life is almost normal from the stand point I can get up and walk around, drive the car and do light duty activities/work.

Tuesday the 13th will be 5 weeks since surgery. On Friday the 9th I was cleared to start standing on bike (indoors) and doing squats. I have not tested standing on the bike as of yet. Maybe later today. Squats actually feel ok. 

The only reason you don't get cleared to ride outside is in case you fall. It's just not worth the risk. I keep thinking about just putzing around Atherton, but I always talk myself out of it. 

Running starts 6-10 weeks. Almost there. Interested to see how that goes. 

I walked the dog on Friday at Pulgus Ridge (our normal walk, Its 1 mile up at the beginning). It felt pretty good. I used a light brace for compression and used hiking poles for safety. Up is actually easier because your leg doesn't bend as much. Down was awkward at first, but by the time I got to the bottom I had stopped focusing so much on each movement and was just walking normally. I thought I was going to pay for it the next day, but all went really good and the leg felt great. 

Should be outside on the bike by end of month 3. 2 more to go!


Just for a reference. On Friday. My right leg flexion was 157 degrees. the left (ACL repair) 133. I have full extension and can hyper-extend the left leg under my own power now.

Oh course the right leg just goes straight to 157 where I have to work to get the left to 133. My PT made a good point that you don't need to get it all the way back to 157 because you don't ever really put your body in that position, but I am going to do my damnedest to try.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

*Update:*

Well July 7 will be 5 months post surgery. 

Today I finished my first 3 week block of riding. I put in 12+ hours a week for 3 weeks. Now onto a rest week.

There was no intensity. Just endurance efforts. I did 4 3 hour rides per week. Plus PT and other activities like hiking with the dogs (3 hours on Saturday). 

The knee is fine, but the true PITA of this rehab is getting your muscle to work again and strong. I would say on the bike my leg is 80-85% and off the bike 75-80%. 

I have been pretty active since month 3. I did 3 days in Yosemite and hiked 38 miles over those 3 days. I definitely pushed the envelope on that trip and I came out just fine. I am glad I did as it was one of the best trips I have ever done. 

Now onto dropping a few lbs I put on and getting stronger. Hope everyone is having a fun safe summer.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

heythorp said:


> Well July 7 will be 5 months post surgery.
> 
> Today I finished my first 3 week block of riding. I put in 12+ hours a week for 3 weeks. Now onto a rest week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.

Glad to hear you're making progress!



How much weight do you want to lose? 


That's my quickest performance improvement (As well as health improvement). I gained 30lbs post-op: Up to 255lbs. Currently down to 240lbs and working my way back to pre-op weight: 224lbs.

After that my goal is 200lbs by Fall.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I put on 10 post injury. Most of that was from the 2 week pity party. 

I stayed really active pre surgery and really watched the diet. Then I had a lapse in dedication and put on some more. 

I am taking this time to get back to my "race weight" Need to drop 15 to do that. 

I have a riding trip in October that I want to be zooming for.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

heythorp said:


> I put on 10 post injury. Most of that was from the 2 week pity party.
> 
> I stayed really active pre surgery and really watched the diet. Then I had a lapse in dedication and put on some more.
> 
> ...




Awesome! 

Sounds like you were way more focused than me at keeping the weight off.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

3 days post surgery a buddy from back east called me. He had no idea about the surgery. He said, Hey I am turning 40 and want to do a mt. bike trip. 

I was like wow awesome, I just had surgery. I need 7 months, He said perfect I can't go until October. 

This trip gave me the boost I needed to keep it together.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

heythorp said:


> 3 days post surgery a buddy from back east called me. He had no idea about the surgery. He said, Hey I am turning 40 and want to do a mt. bike trip.
> 
> I was like wow awesome, I just had surgery. I need 7 months, He said perfect I can't go until October.
> 
> This trip gave me the boost I needed to keep it together.


Once again, awesome!


Since I'm riding more than Pre-op I stand a good chance of getting back to pre-op weight.

The real challenge will be to lose the last 24lbs. I'm taking Eddy Merckx quote seriously: "Eat less; ride more."


----------



## Charles50 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear this hope u have a recovery. I shattered my Scapula in 2005 and was off the bike for 6mo's and I got fat. I was never able to ride pain free after that. It shattered right where the arm goes into the Scapula.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Charles,

I am doing quite well. I am almost back to my pre surgery weight and half way to what I want to loose. 
The more I ride the better the leg/knee feels. I am pretty happy with how it has all gone. I even got cleared today to start kicking the ball around again. 

Shattered scapulas sound painful.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

*I got it all wrong, it was just beginning*

December 28th 2011. 

I was laying on the turf cursing myself. I knew what had happened. For some reason a few weeks before this date, I was reading about ACL injuries. I heard the "pop" everyone talks about and went down instantly. It was like my life was following all the words I had read about.

I was fit and lean when this happened. As I drove myself home all I could think about was how F'ed I was. Luckily I was able to get in to see my PCP within 3 hours of the injury. My MRI was 5 days later. Surgery was planned for January 24th, but had to be rescheduled to February 7th. This allowed me to actually make the Superbowl Sunday ride. I am still amazed I was able to climb Hamilton. 

I was excited for 2012 as my fitness was really coming around right before this happened. I thought my year was over, done, kaput. Hence the title of this thread.

I couldn't have been more wrong. I had an amazing year. It was different than I had anticipated, but it was great. 

Rehab became a challenge and while there is no way I want this to ever happen again, It kept me competitive with myself.

The trip to Yosemite 3 months post surgery with my 20 year old nephew was amazing. A trip that was not planned until after the injury. We had a flight voucher that was expiring, so we flew him out. Now he keeps telling me how much he wants to go on hiking/camping trips. 

















Three days post surgery a buddy contacts me and wants to plan a Mt. Bike trip. I was like seriously? I just had surgery. However, this trip helped me focus on the tasks at hand and pushed me to get back at it. It was an amazing trip to the Grand Canyon and Utah. The riding was amazing and we are planning our trip for next year already. 

























































I also spent more time on white water this year. I think I did about 10 days of rafting. Lots of multi day trips. Just loved it. Spent a **** load of money on it, but it gave me another outlet. 









I ended up traveling back east for a week to see my family. In 4 days we went rafting, paint balling, horseback riding, zip lining and I snuck in a 30 mile mt bike ride with a couple of buddies. A trip that I would not have done otherwise. 

















2012 also saw a new addition to the garage. Not too sold on the handling of this bike, but it is really really smooth and light. 16.5 with pedals. 2012 Scott CR-1 Pro/team. Switched parts and frames. I liked the white better. 









Then to cap off the year, we just did another amazing Yosemite trip. The park was almost empty and we did a couple amazing hikes through virgin snow.

















I am back running now. Ran 6 miles twice last week and all is good except for some sore muscles. Even knocked out a 6:12 first mile (down hill) on Christmas day and mile 6 was a 7:12. 

I know I said in an earlier post that I would have the surgery again, but I am not sure I would. 

2012 was not over before it started, it was just beginning and I didn't know it. 

Now time to attack 2013.

Thanks everyone.

Hope everyone had a great 2012 and Happy New Years!!!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow!

It looks like you had a very productive year!


Glad to hear you're rehab and outlook is doing great too.

Thanks for the update and the awesome pics  !


----------

